

Code documentation written as code - logvol
https://github.com/adambard/learnxinyminutes-docs

======
Nilzor
Exactly what am I looking at here? I think if you want attention to your HN-
posts you should put a bit more effort into it than simply linking to a git
repo.

~~~
coldtea
I thought hackers were supposed to be curious and not giving up after the
smallest possible annoyance.

~~~
npsimons
_" Attention is scarce. Information is not. Do the math." \- Nina Paley_

Just because something makes it to the frontpage of HN doesn't automatically
make it worthy of further investigation. Granted, one shouldn't just fling
things aside because they have no immediately apparent utility, but just from
the difference in the submitted headline and the first line of the linked to
page, this smells a bit of coder-drama.

------
spindritf
This is a really great format which lends itself to a whole range of mid-to-
low level computer tasks. Programming/scripting, obviously, but now there's a
tools section which I'm guessing will also catch on. You could describe
ip(6)tables like that, or ssh.

------
gcr
What is OP talking about? People like Djikstra have been advocating this since
the 1970s.

~~~
jaredmcateer
This isnt so much code documentation as it is simple examples of usage for a
given language.

------
logvol
I didn't realize that there is a website for this:
[http://learnxinyminutes.com](http://learnxinyminutes.com)

Also didn't realize that the site had been posted before. :S

------
martin-adams
I do like it but not sure how well it would work when you need to express code
that is over multiple files.

